# Baroque Chamber Music



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Some of your favourite Baroque composers and chamber music pieces by them please. In other words NO SYMPHONIES thanks!

Here are a few of mine:

Sammartini - string quartets
Haydn - trumpet pieces and string quartets
Telemann - Passions and other church music


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Why no symphonies Earl? Are you opposed to them generally or merely delineating the terms of this thread? It's admittedly not my area of expertise but my preferance would be towards piano quintets. Including as they do the piano and cello being, for me, the most moving and expressive instruments. 

I have tickets to see Steven Osborne play Ravel's solo piano repertoire in a fortnight. It's the second part, having performed part one last february and which was a display of astonishing virtuosity. Now.... which cravat to wear?


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Yes, simply explaining, perhaps unnecessarily, that chamber music doesn't include symphonies.


----------



## Joe Frances (Sep 1, 2004)

Haydn, of course, pretty much invented the string quartet as we know it, and his works span the high to late baroque, with stylistic queues to Mozart. Almost all of Haydn's quartets are wonderful, and some are downright magnificent and often touched with a delicious drop of humor. Prior to FJH, Vivaldi wrote a lot of excellent pieces for small groupings, and there are great concerts of viols by Gibbons and Purcell that are fabulous as well. There's a great ensemble called Phantasm which has recorded four part music for bass, treble and tenor viols which should be heard. Wonderful stuff. All on the Arkiv Music website, I believe.


----------

